# Private English/American schools in Portugal



## theresoon

I am researching private English / American schools in Portugal but the Ministry of Education website is all in Portugese. Can anyone help?

I want to know what schools are where and their size? The kind of curriculum they follow would also be useful.

Thanks
Dina


----------



## acasey

theresoon said:


> I am researching private English / American schools in Portugal but the Ministry of Education website is all in Portugese. Can anyone help?
> 
> I want to know what schools are where and their size? The kind of curriculum they follow would also be useful.
> 
> Thanks
> Dina


Hi
not sure what area you are looking in, but my Children are 7 and 11, and go to the American International School of Lisbon (CAISL) in Linho - Sintra. We are really happy with the school, and they are currently building brand new sports hall, restaurant and theatre. 
There is also St Julians school (British) in Carvcavelos and St Dominics School in this area. I don't have details to hand for these schools as we looked 2 years ago, but can get details if you need them. Let me know is need any more info.


----------



## theresoon

acasey said:


> Hi
> not sure what area you are looking in, but my Children are 7 and 11, and go to the American International School of Lisbon (CAISL) in Linho - Sintra. We are really happy with the school, and they are currently building brand new sports hall, restaurant and theatre.
> There is also St Julians school (British) in Carvcavelos and St Dominics School in this area. I don't have details to hand for these schools as we looked 2 years ago, but can get details if you need them. Let me know is need any more info.


Thanks. I am looking for schools all over Portugal for a project I have coming up.
Is (CAISL) the same as Carlucci American International school of Lisbon?

So far I have the ones you mentioned for Lisbon, Oporto British in Porto and in Algarve Vilamoura International and WIS International.

Does anyone know of any others?

Thanks


----------



## acasey

theresoon said:


> Thanks. I am looking for schools all over Portugal for a project I have coming up.
> Is (CAISL) the same as Carlucci American International school of Lisbon?
> 
> So far I have the ones you mentioned for Lisbon, Oporto British in Porto and in Algarve Vilamoura International and WIS International.
> 
> Does anyone know of any others?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, yes it is the same.


----------



## John999

Are you looking for a job?


----------



## Catx

Use this website to translate any web page from Portuguese to English:-

Google Translate


----------



## stephanie

theresoon said:


> I am researching private English / American schools in Portugal but the Ministry of Education website is all in Portugese. Can anyone help?
> 
> I want to know what schools are where and their size? The kind of curriculum they follow would also be useful.
> 
> Thanks
> Dina


Hello!

We live on the Silver Coast and have an international school in Marinha Grande click here for the link - en

Our son just goes to the local school in our village near Sao Martinho do Porto and although he is only 5 we couldn't wish for a better eduction for him. The teachers are fantastic, the curriculum is on a par with the UK and he is now bilingual.

Any other ex-pat parents seem to agree that the Portuguese education system is really very good. 

Good luck with your project!

Stephanie


----------

